# GPU-Z 0.3.2 bug ?



## Grendel (Feb 19, 2009)

Shouldn't the GT200/A2 be 65nm ?


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 19, 2009)

yes, bug fixed. just redownload 0.3.2 from the downloads section


----------



## tufish (Feb 19, 2009)

and it still doesn't show the real gpu core clock in main screen for 4870 sapphire 1 gb version with driver 9.1


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 19, 2009)

ffs  which windows version? how did you oc?


----------

